# Integrated ATI Radeon HD 4290 not visible [SOLVED]

## audiodef

I have a new ASUS M4A89GTD PRO mobo, which has an integrated ATI Radeon HD 4290 GPU. 

Now, I really don't need this GPU, since I have a discrete GTX 460 as well, but I would like to have it available should I want to use it. It doesn't show up under lspci or lsusb. Do I need to enable certain kernel drivers BEFORE such commands will even notice this GPU?

----------

## hielvc

Do you have it turned on in your bios? I have a gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3A is simular chipset.Mine shows up as 

```
hielvc@amd_1055 ~ $ sudo lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge Alternate

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 5)

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 40)

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 41)

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller (rev 40)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:15.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 43a0

00:16.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:16.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9714

01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4200]

02:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation Device 0194 (rev 03)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)

05:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

05:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)
```

My 4290 shows up as "01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9714". On this MB the video are under "IGX" IN THE BIOS.

----------

## audiodef

 *hielvc wrote:*   

> Do you have it turned on in your bios? 

 

This is what I'm not sure about. On my mobo, the primary video controller options are:

PCI-GFX0-GPP-IGFX (Default, current setting)

GFX0-GPP-IGFX-PCI

GPP-GFX0-IGFX-PCI

IGFX-GFX0-GPP-PCI 

It seems to me that the system should detect all devices whether or not they are used, since this setting is for "primary" video controller and not "the only" video controller. I wonder if once the primary GPU is detected, everything else is turned off? 

I don't want to change the GTX 460 from being the primary video controller. I just want the onboard video also working.

----------

## hielvc

Isn't progress... hell   :Laughing: 

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Highly unlikely you will be able to use both onboard and add in at the same time, unless you're running some type of SLI, 

and since the onboard is ATI and the card is NVIDIA, I don't think they work together.

----------

## aderesch

 *audiodef wrote:*   

>  *hielvc wrote:*   Do you have it turned on in your bios?  
> 
> [...]
> 
> I don't want to change the GTX 460 from being the primary video controller. I just want the onboard video also working.

 

I have a M4A785TD-M EVO, so the BIOS options may be different, but you should look for "SurroundView" on the same page as the other graphics options and set that to "Enabled". While you don't intend to run an actual SurroundView configuration this should enable the PCI device.

ad

----------

## audiodef

I don't want them to work together. I just want them to both send out a video signal so I can plug in two screens. 

If I can get that far, I will worry about Xinerama at that point. 

Of course, the GTX 460 has two DVI outs and one HDMI out, and I can simply use those, but I just want to see how I can play with what I have in different ways.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> I don't want them to work together. I just want them to both send out a video signal so I can plug in two screens. 

 

I'm still not sure the bios will allow that, that's your main problem.

The best thing would be to go to the asus forum and see if they know if you can run a system the way you want to.

Good luck.

Edit to add: I am looking at getting the gigabyte equivalent motherboard, so I'm interested in whether it's possible.

----------

## audiodef

I should simply experiment with the BIOS settings. Maybe with the integrated GPU as the primary video controller I will still get output from the GTX 460, because, hey, it's still a just a device on the PCI-e bus.

----------

## Jaglover

I've a Asus motherboard with integrated Intel. And nVidia 8500. I even emailed Asus tech support because of very same problem. The answer was simple and short: Add-on card disables onboard graphics. 

Maybe Coreboot could help, but factory BIOS won't allow it.

----------

## audiodef

That settles that! 

Fortunately, for me, the GTX 460 trumps the onboard, so no worries.

----------

## Jaglover

Wouldn't it be great to use onboard graphics for third monitor. That's what I wanted to do.  :Sad: 

----------

## aderesch

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> That settles that! 
> 
> Fortunately, for me, the GTX 460 trumps the onboard, so no worries.

 

Did you even read my comment? Did you check? It is not obvious from the name, but the "SurroundView" option (if present) should do exactly what you want. Answers from any kind of tech support tend to be Windows-centric and should not be accepted unverified.

ad

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *aderesch wrote:*   

>  *audiodef wrote:*   That settles that! 
> 
> Fortunately, for me, the GTX 460 trumps the onboard, so no worries. 
> 
> Did you even read my comment? Did you check? It is not obvious from the name, but the "SurroundView" option (if present) should do exactly what you want. Answers from any kind of tech support tend to be Windows-centric and should not be accepted unverified.
> ...

 

Surroundview would work if using an ati card in the pci-e slot.

----------

## audiodef

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Wouldn't it be great to use onboard graphics for third monitor. That's what I wanted to do. 

 

I don't see why they built the circuit pathways like this. This kind of design appears lame to me, like a deliberate hobbling.

----------

## audiodef

 *aderesch wrote:*   

>  *audiodef wrote:*    *hielvc wrote:*   Do you have it turned on in your bios?  
> 
> [...]
> 
> I don't want to change the GTX 460 from being the primary video controller. I just want the onboard video also working. 
> ...

 

I missed your post the first time. Sorry!   :Embarassed: 

I'll look for this option. I assume that the onboard GPU should be the primary device with SurroundView enabled, if I have it.

----------

## audiodef

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

>  *aderesch wrote:*    *audiodef wrote:*   That settles that! 
> 
> Fortunately, for me, the GTX 460 trumps the onboard, so no worries. 
> 
> Did you even read my comment? Did you check? It is not obvious from the name, but the "SurroundView" option (if present) should do exactly what you want. Answers from any kind of tech support tend to be Windows-centric and should not be accepted unverified.
> ...

 

ONLY an ATI card?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *audiodef wrote:*   

>  *Anon-E-moose wrote:*    *aderesch wrote:*    *audiodef wrote:*   That settles that! 
> 
> Fortunately, for me, the GTX 460 trumps the onboard, so no worries. 
> 
> Did you even read my comment? Did you check? It is not obvious from the name, but the "SurroundView" option (if present) should do exactly what you want. Answers from any kind of tech support tend to be Windows-centric and should not be accepted unverified.
> ...

 

From what I can tell from various sources, yes it's only with an ATI pci-e card and only those that are surroundview aware (most modern ATIs)

The problem is, is that Nvidia chipsets and ATI chipsets, don't know how to talk to each other, and that's what SLI, surroundview, etc are for.

----------

## eccerr0r

Just as a "contrary" some onboard video will work with plug-in adaptors.  Read your motherboard manual carefully; some can, some can't...

I have two onboard intel graphics motherboards, one will automatically and irrevocably disable GMA graphics if something is plugged into the x16 pcie, but the other will run them in parallel.  All depends on if the chipset has enough pcie lanes to drive both and the motherboard/bios is wired/programmed properly...

As to the symptoms in the original post, I think that motherboard's pcie lanes are shared between the onboard and the x16 slot, and can't have both working at the same time...

----------

## Jaglover

That's what I was thinking, hardware limitation. Wasn't sure though, I was thinking about Coreboot, but wanted to have spare BIOS chip before trying. Couldn't find cheap source of those and postponed whole affair ...

----------

## aderesch

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> I'll look for this option. I assume that the onboard GPU should be the primary device with SurroundView enabled, if I have it.

 

Probably doesn't matter, just leave your main card as primary.

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> From what I can tell from various sources, yes it's only with an ATI pci-e card and only those that are surroundview aware (most modern ATIs)
> 
> The problem is, is that Nvidia chipsets and ATI chipsets, don't know how to talk to each other, and that's what SLI, surroundview, etc are for.

 

Correct, but we are not trying to actually run a SurroundView configuration as denoted by ATI. In my BIOS I can set the option to "Auto", "Enabled", and "Disabled". "Auto" only makes the IGP visible if a _compatible_ (as per official drivers) ATI card is discovered, which for example is not the case with my 4290 and 4350 (despite their similar naming they are from different generations). "Enabled" then makes it visible, although not being SurroundView compatible. Admittedly the BIOS might still check for an ATI card, may not even have that option or may have some other limitations as has been pointed out. Without trying we won't know, though.

For Jaglover the situation is most likely different again, because he has an Intel IGP.

Edit: Some googling indicates the option is indeed only accessible when an external ATI card is detected. In that case you will really have to set the IGP as primary to use both of them.

ad

----------

